
The World's Oldest-Known Recipes Decoded - pseudolus
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20191103-the-worlds-oldest-known-recipes-decoded
======
AdmiralAsshat
The "reconstructed" recipe omits the dried barley cakes mentioned in the
original inscription. The barley cakes sound like they probably would've been
similar to Hardtack, and likely added to the soup to soften the bread and,
perhaps, eventually dissolve it altogether to be used as a thickener.

The addition of beer into the recipe is also an interesting touch. That
ingredient has all but disappeared from modern Middle Eastern cuisine due to
the spread of Islam, but it certainly would not have been out-of-place in
ancient Mesopotamia.

~~~
TheAdamist
The dried barley cakes reminded me of ones used for making keptinis beer,
which is an Interesting roundabout process.

Documented on Lars blog along with other old beer making styles:
[http://www.garshol.priv.no/blog/394.html](http://www.garshol.priv.no/blog/394.html)

------
bloak
So when are they opening the authentic Sumerian restaurant with bilingual
menus?

~~~
tasogare
In this case, it's Babylonian cuisine. Different culture, different language
(Akkadian which is Semitic vs Sumerian that is an isolate). Common point is
the use a cuneiform writing, taken from Sumerians.

------
TheAdamist
rocket (UK) == arugula (US) for those confused by the ingredients like i was.

~~~
pacaro
And coriander leaves (uk) are cilantro (us)

------
ctdonath
Where to preorder the cookbook?

------
booi
KFC - Chicken, grease, salt.

